# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Boraras sp "South Thailand"

## valice

_Boraras_ sp "South Thailand"

----------


## baranne

Nice! Pity the fins though... should look much nicer when they grow back.

----------


## hwchoy

yah loh, if you're going to the trouble of editing and annotating the pix, make sure you pick the good looking models leh  :Grin:

----------


## valice

The models were nice when they arrived in the tank.  :Sad: 
After one night with a stupid goby, frayed tails all over the place.

Anyway, they school very nicely. Will make very good schooling fish in a small planted tank.



See all the tails are nipped?  :Crying:

----------


## ranmasatome

you sure they school?? maybe its because they are scared of that goby..

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

From eco cult ? I have gotten mine from Azmi too...I feel like pumping some live food but not sure what is small yet nutritious to these boraras for consumption.  :Huh?:

----------


## hwchoy

give them "ang boon" lah. daphnia or try ADP (dried daphnia formula). ask Azmi.

----------


## valice

> you sure they school?? maybe its because they are scared of that goby..


that is possible too. Let me get the stupid goby out of the tank tonight and see what happens the next day.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> give them "ang boon" lah. daphnia or try ADP (dried daphnia formula). ask Azmi.


Yah choy, I have been using *A*zmi *D*aphnia *P*owder to feed my small fishes all along.  :Grin:  Will give a try on the live daphnia then.

----------


## bettarism

> you sure they school?? maybe its because they are scared of that goby..


Bought a few from Eco Culture today.. Currently keeping them with a pair of apisto. 
Yeah, they school better than other boraras. Nice red colouration on the body as well. Highly recommended for small tank. :Smile:   :Well done:

----------


## valice

With the presence of the Apisto, they will school as the apisto is like a predator. Which apisto you keeping them with? Hopefully they wouldn't become fish food.

Feed them well and they turn red! Mine are red now...

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

I comm 10 'south thailand' with 5 brigittae...all will shoal together pretty well. Perhaps mine is a small tank, almost 1.5feet. 

The 'south thailand' are more aggresive when it comes to feeding, and not shy to nib my hand at all when I do WC.  :Razz:

----------


## bettarism

> With the presence of the Apisto, they will school as the apisto is like a predator. Which apisto you keeping them with? Hopefully they wouldn't become fish food.
> 
> Feed them well and they turn red! Mine are red now...


They school better compared with boraras brigittae which i used to keep with apisto (just my observation). 
Currently keeping them with a pair of apistogramma paucisquamis and some indian glassfishes. The pair do not seems to bother much about the darter fishes. 
Yeah.. pumping them with BBS now.. Nice pictures you have there..  :Well done:

----------

